# Rape/Assault ....



## rowdybear (Feb 14, 2012)

my first day on a unit me and my paramedic partner get dispatched to a "rape/assault" thats how it came across the onboard pc. so we arrive and pd onscene talking to a young male. police inform us pt has some scraped knees but does not want to be transported. so partner grabs bls bag and starts to clean knees while pt signs refusal page. after call partner ask me if i had any questions, and i said yeh if he was raped why didnt we transport the knees were the least of his problems. she laugh her rear end off til next call and still picks on me every rape/assault we get


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 14, 2012)

rowdybear said:


> my first day on a unit me and my paramedic partner get dispatched to a "rape/assault" thats how it came across the onboard pc. so we arrive and pd onscene talking to a young male. police inform us pt has some scraped knees but does not want to be transported. so partner grabs bls bag and starts to clean knees while pt signs refusal page. after call partner ask me if i had any questions, and i said yeh if he was raped why didnt we transport the knees were the least of his problems. she laugh her rear end off til next call and still picks on me every rape/assault we get



I am guessing you work for Acadian.

I have had many a laugh over that page.


----------

